# Are there any drivers for ASUS 6480 SAS RAID (Based on Marvell)



## rona (Nov 27, 2010)

Hi
I have bought a sas card ASUS 6480 SAS RAID. There is no driver for freebsd in cd. I called customer service. they said the card based on Marvell. So are there any drivers for Asus 6480 or Marvell SAS raid?


----------



## da1 (Nov 27, 2010)

Couldn't find it in the supported hardware list for 8.1.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 28, 2010)

If the card isn't picked up when booting a GENERIC kernel, you're pretty much out of luck. You might try with -CURRENT (boot from a memstick or CD to test).


----------

